# Delta headlight



## 1936PEDALER (Aug 24, 2022)

Delta headlight, some pitting, no cracks or dings. Nice glass lens.


----------



## PlasticNerd (Aug 24, 2022)

$140


----------



## 1936PEDALER (Aug 24, 2022)

Thanks for starting things off.    no deal


----------



## Rusty72 (Aug 24, 2022)

$175


----------



## 1936PEDALER (Aug 24, 2022)

No deal yet, thanks


----------



## BFGforme (Aug 24, 2022)

$180?


----------



## 1936PEDALER (Aug 25, 2022)

No deal


----------

